# Now I like the tamarind (Natural Fork)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

Who has not tasted the sweet chili tamarind? Who has not quenched your thirst with a fresh water of tamarind?

Now apart from these benefits, thanks to my friend Xidoo, I discovered that wood and tamarind forks are great. Xidoo gave me some forks to work on them. and there was one in particular that caught my eye. and behold the results.

Ojala be to your liking pictures.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Unas foticas más

More pictures...


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Very cool!!!!!
That is a beautiful work of functional art!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like this slingshot so much!

Hey Chepo what thread do you use to attach the bands? It looks so good.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I like this slingshot so much!
> 
> Hey Chepo what thread do you use to attach the bands? It looks so good.


It kind of looks like waxed upholstery thread.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias Resorteros!

That's right! is waxed thread


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Your slingshots just get better and better, beautiful work. What finish are you using?

Martin


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning catty


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, Chepo! Museum quality work.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful is that curve in the handle carved or natural?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Maestro Chepo , has puesto el liston muy alto , si acabo algun dia unas de mis piezas asi me volvere loco .
Un saludo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, this one is beautiful and looks well designed. Almost enough to make me switch to naturals!!! Perhaps the gods of the universe shoot slingshots too ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking shooter! -- Tex


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo mis amigos resorteros!

Martin: I'm using the heavy and sealed in linseed oil. and after a draining day or two. polish the wood up to 2500 grits.

McKee: I regret not having taken a picture before starting to work. part of the curve is natural, of course, accentuated by the carved and adding the closing of the tail. all geared for comfort right hand. addition to improving the symmetry of the fork arm was thicker than the other.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a slick looking shape. Love it.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I want a tutorial on how do you make a natural out of a little fork, not like mezquite







so nice....


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Hola Maestro Chepo , has puesto el liston muy alto , si acabo algun dia unas de mis piezas asi me volvere loco .
> Un saludo


Mientras no exijas compartir gastos del tratamiento psiquiátrico... no tengo ningún problema mi amigo jeje!

I appreciate your comments friends justplainduke, NaturalFork, Martin, marcus sr, Dayhiker, McKee, alfshoother,Charles, Tex-Shooter, Winshooter, and Aras. I am happy and motivated to continue showing my resorterontas


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a very nice bit of work.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A beautiful tamarind slingshot there.

Oh yes, I do like tamarind juice and fruit itself.









We've got loads of Tamarind trees locally.

Tough wood, 'light' weight, used locally as chopping boards but more importantly as huge chopping logs in heavy butchers work where a lot of shock is involved when cutting huge bones. The bark and wood is almost similar to the 'Longan' tree which however is reddish in colour.

Decent Forks are difficult to get since the tree is very often huge and difficult to climb! Thick bark when remove reveals a whitish natural colour.

Mine is just debarked and sanded, heated over a pit fire. This will last for years!

I'll be getting for a few more forks soon.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I like Tamarind. I still have about 6 forks from the 17 my gardener brought me last year. I've been saving one extra thick one to make one for myself. So far all my tamarind forks except one have ended up in someone else's hands.

As always, yours are beautiful, Chepo.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a very good slingshot Chepo. I like the anatomical shape and the finishes. Congrats.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Outstanding slingshot -you always do such beautiful work ! and your tie is the best,neatest I've seen!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Jack Trevally, In particular I have not the pleasure of knowing the standing tree, but something told me Xidoo, and was a very pleasant surprise to find wood, closed grain,hard and relatively easy to work.

Henry Sure, I have in mind that your presentation was fork SSF tamarind, and since then had the curiosity to know them.

Thank you very much my friend strongman John McKean

Thanks Bob Fionda


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,

Mai, de plano que se avento con esta resortera. Que ganas, yo no hubiera hecho nada parecido ni de chiste a lo que logro aste. Aste mai, si que sabe sacarle probecho a cualquier orquetita. Ansina como el Mai CHANEKE, hace tambien wenas recuas de cualquier cachito de tabla. Al unico que no se le pega nada es a mi. Chale, me dejan en el orfandad los dos mai.
Que weno que le gusto la maderita y que pueda hacer tales beldadeas, a ver si despues consigo mas pa compartir. Saludos.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Gracias de nuevo mis amigos resorteros!
> 
> Martin: I'm using the heavy and sealed in linseed oil. and after a draining day or two. polish the wood up to 2500 grits.
> 
> McKee: I regret not having taken a picture before starting to work. part of the curve is natural, of course, accentuated by the carved and adding the closing of the tail. all geared for comfort right hand. addition to improving the symmetry of the fork arm was thicker than the other.


Thanks Chepo, Ive got some linseed oil I will give it a try.

Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Chepo,
> 
> Mai, de plano que se avento con esta resortera. Yo de plano no hubiera hecho nada parecido ni de chiste a lo que logro aste. Usted si que sabe sacarle probecho a cualquier orquetita. No si de plano, el Mai CHANEKE, hace tambien wenas recuas de cualquier cachito de tabla. Al unico que no se le pega nada es ami. De plano me dejan en el orfandad los dos mai.
> Que weno que le gusto la maderita y que pueda hacer tales beldadeas, a ver si despues consigo mas pa compartir. Saludos.


Gracias mi Chiroo! siempre un gusto leer su efusividad, Ay me aguarda las tamarinadas que se le indigesten jeje!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Martin said:


> Gracias de nuevo mis amigos resorteros!
> 
> Martin: I'm using the heavy and sealed in linseed oil. and after a draining day or two. polish the wood up to 2500 grits.
> 
> McKee: I regret not having taken a picture before starting to work. part of the curve is natural, of course, accentuated by the carved and adding the closing of the tail. all geared for comfort right hand. addition to improving the symmetry of the fork arm was thicker than the other.


Thanks Chepo, Ive got some linseed oil I will give it a try.

Martin
[/quote]

I'm sure there is no place for repentance. Best Regards Martin


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Chepo I always love reading your topics you are a great natural maker and just as good of a photographer! i love the flat fork throat you have on your naturals!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ace said:


> Chepo I always love reading your topics you are a great natural maker and just as good of a photographer! i love the flat fork throat you have on your naturals!


Thank you very much my friend. is a pleasure to read your comment here


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> I want a tutorial on how do you make a natural out of a little fork, not like mezquite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tonz que morros!

Casually checking the mailbox for my e-mail I found a picture of Xidoo. it appears the fork before work. is the far left. and the best part is that the other also gave me the Xidoo. lol!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Master Chepo,
I want to ask what knot do you use on the fork attachement? I got a mezquite natural from Xidoo, that was finished by you. It has wax thread wrapped around the fork. Thanks,
Aras


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Hello Master Chepo,
> I want to ask what knot do you use on the fork attachement? I got a mezquite natural from Xidoo, that was finished by you. It has wax thread wrapped around the fork. Thanks,
> Aras


They say that pictures speak louder than words, and I believe it, and especially with my English lol!

Here are a couple of images that you will clear the doubt.


















After the press very well, cut the ends, carefully burning terminals. and never will run you are not my friend


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Hello Master Chepo,
> I want to ask what knot do you use on the fork attachement? I got a mezquite natural from Xidoo, that was finished by you. It has wax thread wrapped around the fork. Thanks,
> Aras


They say that pictures speak louder than words, and I believe it, and especially with my English lol!

Here are a couple of images that you will clear the doubt.


















After the press very well, cut the ends, carefully burning terminals. and never will run you are not my friend
[/quote]

*Aras,*
* The last words had been wrongly translated by the traductor used by Chepo. He is a friendly guy and would not mean to say something like that to you. Saludos







** .*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Jajaja!

Lo que quería decir en la ultima frace es que con ese nudo te puedes olvidar, "nunca se correra el nudo" mi amigo.

Por ahí de favorsito mi Xidoo! jeje!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Jajaja!
> 
> Lo que quería decir en la ultima frace es que con ese nudo te puedes olvidar, "nunca se correra el nudo" mi amigo.
> 
> Por ahí de favorsito mi Xidoo! jeje!


*Aras,*

*Chepo meant to say in his last frase that with this kind of nob you could forget about it. "It would never get loose", my friend. *


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Master Chepo! Thanks Xidoo for helping with translation! I've done the same thing before you made these pictures. Here is my first attachment with waxed thread.
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg696/scaled.php?server=696&filename=wax2.jpg&res=medium
Take a look at it.
Aras


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Thanks for the explanation Master Chepo! Thanks Xidoo for helping with translation! I've done the same thing before you made these pictures. Here is my first attachment with waxed thread.
> http://desmond.image....jpg&res=medium
> Take a look at it.
> Aras


Excellent choice! I like the harmony of colors, wood-thread-band, luce muy chingón!


----------

